# Making polymer clay crochet Hook Handles



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

http://www.tapestrycrochet.com/blog/?p=398
from talented Carol Ventura


I've been busy browsing, window shopping ... learning, skill building. On overload, but wanted to share this with HT crocheters.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Too cool. I've done this with my favorite nail file and never thought to do the same with my hooks...thanks!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I'm currently using comfort cushions on most of my hooks, but I have some small steel hooks I want to try this on. Really depends on the cost of the polymer clay vs the cushions for me.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

This is really cool and I'm going to make some! Thanks for sharing it. I wish there was something to use on knitting needles though. Anyone know of anything?


----------

